# Baker21 and Summit Detailing vs Audi R8 V10 Spyder.....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all and I hope your well........:wave:

This detail sees me team up with Chris from Summit Detailing to tackle a slightly modified Audi R8 V10 Spyder.........:car:

Dan, the owner of the Spyder, has been in contact with me for some time now and after owning a few R8's he wanted some life bought back to his latest R8 V10 Spyder as it was looking a little grey and tired........

Chris and I agreed to head over to Dan's to complete our typical 'Enhancement Detail' attending to the wheels at the same time with the main aim of restoring the gloss back to the black paintwork.......:buffer:

We arrived early doors at Dan's with the car looking as follows:















































As you can see the R8 has undergone a few choice modifications along the way to help it's appearance........:thumb:

With a long day ahead it was time to get cracking.........:detailer:

*The Detail Process:*

First up on the list were the wheels, so these were quickly removed and onto the RiMat:



Chris attended to the wheel arches with some Megs APC, Vikan Arch Brush and a Detailer Brush:





After (needs dressing):



Each wheel was cleaned with some Megs APC, dooka Woolie Wheel Mitt, Iron-X and AS Tardis, then rinsed and dried with an Elite Uber Drying Towel:



Each wheel was then sealed with some Nanolex Paint and Alloy Ultra:









Each wheel was re-fitted and torqued to manufacturer's specifications.

We then rinsed the car and Chris then snow-foamed it:





With the snow foam dwelling we went around the car with some Megs APC and Detailer Brushes attended to the shuts, engine bay, etc:





Next up, I got cracking on the roof with some 303 Fabric Cleaner and a Megs Large Brush (looking happy I might add ):



To make the machining easier later on and also improve the look of the car we agreed with Dan to remove the front and rear badges:



We then rinsed the car down and dried it with some CG Woolie Mammoths and the Dryer:



We then moved the car into the garage, put on some lighting and started taping up:



These were the marks we had to deal with:



Chris and I decided to both compound and then refine, so out with the 3M Fat Cut Plus and 3M Green Compounding pads, Chris on the bonnet first:



I started on the engine cover and rear wings using the Megs small pads:



I then moved onto the Rear Bumper tidying up the Rear Badge removal:



After hours of polishing with the weather looking overcast and about to rain at any point, we decided to tackle the interior with the roof down and inside with George:



I at this point had been around the car dusting and blowing out all the polishing dust and then began sealing up with some BlackFire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection:



This was followed by a coat of FK 1000P:



Meanwhile back on the interior, it was time to introduce Chris to my latest purchase the X5 H20 Mop:



Test bed being the driver's seat:



In progress:







Afters:





I have to say this is a brilliant piece of kit and not only will Chris be looking at one but I think Dan was also sold on it's usefulness........:thumb:

With the car back outside it was time to treat the roof:



I meanwhile completed a Zaino Z8 wipedown:



The interior was then treated to some AS Berry Blast:



All the glass was cleaned inside and out with some Megs Glass Cleaner and then sealed with some Halfords Rain Repellent.

Arches were dressed with some Megs Hyper Dressing and the tyres with some AS Highstyle.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*The Results:*





































































Many thanks to Dan for letting us loose on his R8 and I have to say we were pleased with the afters, the gloss has certainly been restored with a lot of the defects in the paintwork removed........:buffer:

The sound of this is also incredible and for anyone wanting to hear it, check it out on dooka detailing's facebook page, trust me, it's worth it...........:car:

Comments welcome as always......


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fantastic, is that a new m5 I see too?


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Cracking job on a stunning car :thumb: didn't expect to see you putting FK1000 over the Blackfire but it works


----------



## Ethics (Oct 5, 2013)

Quality to read that was , impressive results guys btw look like a fantastic turnaround


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

A fantastic car you've made look ever better!

Any one ever say you look a bit like David Arquette?


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Awesome job and write up again!


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice Work Guys


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Top job :thumb: a very nice car to work on


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Top job, great write up and great pics too:thumb:


----------



## Autogeek (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks great and nice write up!


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Fantastic job.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work as always.


----------



## Kitoy22 (Oct 5, 2011)

Great Job! How well did the steamer work? Was it effective enough in cleaning hinges or plastics? Thanks!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice job!

The car looks stunning deep black again.

A question regarding the nanolex ultra paint and alloy.

I see you applied it to the rims and then fitted them again.
Then you wash them again? Doesn't this product needs to cure for some time?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Lovely guys. Need to cover the plate guys as well as the merc.
There is an app that allows you to type the plate and voila, the address pops up. Is illegal in the UK and illegal in the US but used my licence plate number and it pops up my address.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Very nice job. well done lads.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Scrim-1- said:


> Looks fantastic, is that a new m5 I see too?


Sadly it's not an M5 but it looks a little like one :car:



slimjim said:


> Cracking job on a stunning car :thumb: didn't expect to see you putting FK1000 over the Blackfire but it works


We were going to use Black Fire Midnight Sun but the durability on FK 1000 P is better so we opted for this instead with the winter months approaching fast...........:thumb:



Benn said:


> A fantastic car you've made look ever better!
> 
> Any one ever say you look a bit like David Arquette?


:lol:

Never heard of him and after doing a search my other half says...........no........:thumb:



Kitoy22 said:


> Great Job! How well did the steamer work? Was it effective enough in cleaning hinges or plastics? Thanks!


The steamer is one of the best items I have bought in a long time, it's small, comes with plenty of attachements and is used weekly around the house.

It will do hinges, plastics, engine bays, wheels, etc it's very versatile and cheap as well.........:thumb:



Wout_RS said:


> Nice job!
> 
> The car looks stunning deep black again.
> 
> ...


The product does need time to cure but it's safe to say that it had time to cure, each wheel was treated separately and it takes time to remove, clean and seal a wheel. Once they were all back on we attended to the engine bay, shuts, etc before the paintwork and wheels got wet again.



Mirror Finish Details said:


> Lovely guys. Need to cover the plate guys as well as the merc.
> There is an app that allows you to type the plate and voila, the address pops up. Is illegal in the UK and illegal in the US but used my licence plate number and it pops up my address.


Thanks for the tip and the owner was happy for us not to block out the plates as this car is fairly well known including being in a recent magazine shoot............:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Splendid work chaps! Looks like a facelift version with the updated dual clutch S-Tronic gearbox too, do you know if it's a V10 Plus?

Looks stunning as usual from you boys!


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Great work guys! 

Such a good looking car, definitely one of my favourites.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

You've got to love a Black R8, especially as well finished as that one; fantastic job guys, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> Splendid work chaps! Looks like a facelift version with the updated dual clutch S-Tronic gearbox too, do you know if it's a V10 Plus?
> 
> Looks stunning as usual from you boys!


Sorry but I don't know but I am pretty sure it's not a V10 Plus.........


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Lovely car and job you Guys 



Mirror Finish Details said:


> Lovely guys. Need to cover the plate guys as well as the merc.
> There is an app that allows you to type the plate and voila, the address pops up. Is illegal in the UK and illegal in the US but used my licence plate number and it pops up my address.


Think someone is winding you up there Steve!! Ha


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice work simon :thumb:


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

Great job on great car.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work as always:thumb:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Fantastic looking beast! Nice work


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

looking good buddy, now are you coming up in the 12c ..


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

dooka said:


> looking good buddy, now are you coming up in the 12c ..


In the next couple of weeks............:driver:


----------



## Dingabell (Apr 9, 2008)

Love that car and the finish is amazing.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

JBirchy said:


> Looks like a facelift version with the updated dual clutch S-Tronic gearbox too, do you know if it's a V10 Plus?


Nope, this is an early, automated manual single plate clutch car with the facelift lights, exhaust/rear bumper fitted:thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

What a lovely looking car, even better now!


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow great work on a stunning motor.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

top job on a top car guys.like the colour of the wheels


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Lovely car and a great day's work too. 

What did you use to treat the roof when you weatherproofed it?


----------

